
The Most Dangerous Person in Silicon Valley - HoolaHoops
https://sneakerheadvc.com/the-most-dangerous-person-in-silicon-valley-8c6feb73a713#.7vizwdtzy
======
tedmiston
I'm generally a fan of Phin Barnes, but two points here really bother me:

1\. This claim is a brash overgeneralization: "Unlike a junior person, they
won’t be open to feedback, guidance, or coaching required for improvement."

Devil's advocate — there are junior people who are comfortable where they're
at and who don't seem interested in becoming senior. Not everyone becomes
advanced and/or a manager... especially with the proliferation of dev
bootcamps these days.

2\. Not all senior engineers are full of unqualified arrogance.

> There are lots of people with the title but not the skills. They are hard to
> spot because they’re definitely not junior but they’re not really senior
> either. They’re mid-level engineers who have been convinced they’re senior
> by the ecosystem.

He should know better than anyone that we're hardly "convinced they’re senior
by the ecosystem". Startup title inflation is often there from day one, not
added later on. Also, look at how rampant impostor syndrome is in this
industry.

------
dekhn
author has chip on shoulder and no valid argument.

